# emerge mitteilungen

## bloodbrain

Hi

Während eines Updates kommt es häufig zu Mitteilungen eines ebuilds, welche mit grünen Sternchen gekennzeichnet sind. Werde diese MT eigentlich global gesammelt, so dass man sich diese auch nach einem Update von 20Programmen noch mal anschauen kann.

Gruß

Thomas

----------

## mondauge

Diese Meldungen stehen im jeweiligen Ebuild zum Paket, das du grad installiert hast. Dort kannst du die Meldungen nochmals nachlesen, allerdings ohne Sternchen  :Wink: 

grüße,

mondauge

----------

## bloodbrain

narf, danke für diese einfache antwort  :Wink: 

Thomas

----------

## psyqil

enotice

----------

## Fauli

Oder portlog-info.

----------

## Genone

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-131795.html

----------

## equinox0r

 *Fauli wrote:*   

> Oder portlog-info.

 

hmm.. was genau macht portlog-info eigentlich?

----------

## Fauli

 *equinox0r wrote:*   

> hmm.. was genau macht portlog-info eigentlich?

 

portlog-info durchsucht die Dateien in deinem PORT_LOGDIR (/var/log/portage) und gibt alle interessanten Zeilen aus (z. B. die Zeilen, die mit einem * anfangen).

----------

## schmutzfinger

habe mich nach dem neuen baselayout auch erstmal wieder geärgert.... 

nach einer Suche hier im Forum bin ich aber darauf gestossen, das zukünftige Versionen von portage das wohl über den lokalen MTA mailen können.

IMHO ist da längst überfällig. Aber bei dem Standart MTA (ssmtp) würde es eh nix bringen, weil ich von noch niemandem gehört habe bei dem das Teil einwandfrei funktionierte. Aber jetzt wo ich exim habe will ich bitte auch mails von meinem portage bekommen  :Wink: .

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-311839-highlight-einfo+mail.html

----------

## Yonathan

der link ist ja wunderschön, aber wo genau finde ich das file dazu, um es zu editeren und anzupassen. ich hätte nämlich auch gerne die ganzen meldungen bekommen. und wenn das schon ddrin ist, dann braucht man ja keine extra programme. frage ist nur, wie komme ich an das, was ich haben will?

```
# logging related variables:

# PORTAGE_LOG_CLASSES: selects messages to be logged, possible values are:

#                          info, warn, error, log

PORTAGE_LOG_CLASSES="warn error log"

# PORTAGE_LOG_SYSTEM: selects the module(s) to process the log messages. Modules

#                     included in portage are (empty means logging is disabled):

#                          save (saves one log per package in $PORTAGE_TMPDIR/elogs)

#                          custom (passes all messages to $PORTAGE_LOG_COMMAND)

#                          syslog (sends all messages to syslog)

#                          mail (send all messages to the mailserver defined

#                                in $PORTAGE_LOG_MAILURI)

#PORTAGE_LOG_SYSTEM="save mail"

# PORTAGE_LOG_COMMAND: only used with the "custom" logging module. Specifies a command

#                      to process log messages. Two variables are expanded:

#                          ${PACKAGE} - expands to the cpv entry of the processed

#                                       package (see $PVR in ebuild(5))

#                          ${LOGFILE} - absolute path to the logfile

#PORTAGE_LOG_COMMAND="/path/to/logprocessor -p ${PACKAGE} -f ${LOGFILE}"

# PORTAGE_LOG_MAILURI: this variable holds all important settings for the mail

#                      module. In most cases listing the recipient adress and

#                      the receiving mailserver should be sufficient, but you can

#                      also use advanced settings like authentication or TLS. The

#                      full syntax is:

#                          adress [[user:passwd@]mailserver[:port]]

#                      where

#                          adress:     recipient adress

#                          user:       username for smtp auth (defaults to none)

#                          passwd:     password for smtp auth (defaults to none)

#                          mailserver: smtp server that should be used to deliver the mail (defaults to localhost)

#                          port:       port to use on the given smtp server (defaults to 25, values > 100000 indicate that starttls should be used on (port-100000))

#                      Examples:

#PORTAGE_LOG_MAILURI="root@localhost localhost" (this is also the default setting)

#PORTAGE_LOG_MAILURI="user@some.domain mail.some.domain" (sends mails to user@some.domain using the mailserver mail.some.domain)

#PORTAGE_LOG_MAILURI="user@some.domain user:secret@mail.some.domain:100465" (this is left uncommented as a reader excercise ;) 
```

yona

----------

## schmutzfinger

hast du portage 2.1?

----------

## Yonathan

nein. sehe grade, dass ich 2.0.51.19 habe  :Sad: 

wo bekomme ich 2.1 her?

lg yona

----------

## freigeist

Gerade getestet, funktioniert ja tatsächlich einwandfrei:

/etc/make.conf

```

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="info warn error log"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save syslog mail"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root@localhost localhost"

```

Danach gibt es pro paket das emerged wird eine Email, eine Datei in /var/tmp/elogs und einen Eintrag im syslog. Reicht einem eine Option davon, dann kann man natürlich ELOG_SYSTEM entsprechend anpassen.

----------

